# 1/2" plugs for ADA style hanger



## martinshaver (Nov 25, 2011)

I made an ADA style light hanger a few years back and used some plastic plugs for the ends of the 1/2" conduit and for the life of me, I cannot remember where I purchased them from. I want to make another set for my larger tank but now i just need to figure out where I got them from.

Has anyone seen these before?

I have attached a pic close up as well as the stand and hangers. Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

May be these will work.

Cane Caps - Lee Valley Tools

Checked HomeDepot? They do carry metal plug to cap knock outs in electrical boxes as well. Why not check that out when you pick up the conduits. PM Roberto Luongo (not out Canuck goalie), he is looking for someone to make a couple for him.


----------



## martinshaver (Nov 25, 2011)

Looking for something that pushes inside the conduit. I have tried Rona. Home depot and lee valley. No luck. 

I could make some for him but I live in Saskatoon haha. Shipping wouldn't be that cheap


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Buurrrrrrr. I can feel the chill.

"metal plug to cap knock outs in electrical boxes"

They are chrome plated and may just snap inside the pipe. I do have a source but you likely have to order at least 500 to make the minimum order.

Ebay:

plastic hole plug | eBay

BTW, very nicely done


----------



## martinshaver (Nov 25, 2011)

I tried eBay earlier. Guess I entered the wrong criteria for searching. 

Thanks!


----------

